# Cascading Infant Hangers



## universalwide (May 26, 2009)

Hello,

I am looking for a supplier that sells cascading hangers for infant apparel. I need something that can cascade six infant onesies.

Something similar, but not exactly like this:

[media]http://www.slimlinehangers.com/v/vspfiles/photos/SLCHPK-1.gif[/media]

Thanks in advance!


----------



## universalwide (May 26, 2009)

Here is photo of a better example of what I need. Mine would have to hold six onesies. Does anyone have any idea where to start to find something like this?

TIA!


----------



## papermama (Mar 6, 2010)

Were you ever able to find anything? I am currently on the hunt too.


----------

